# Commentary on the...



## johnny_redeemed (May 25, 2004)

I am teaching a class at my church on the Westminster Confessions of Faith. I was wondering if anyone knows of any good resources on the confession, i.e. a commentary or a tape series or something like that? 

Any help would be most helpful.


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 25, 2004)

G.I. Williamson is pretty good.
I personally like Hodges commentary on the Confession.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 25, 2004)

A.A. Hodge - The Confession of Faith
Robert Shaw - An Exposition of the Westminster Confession


----------



## johnny_redeemed (May 25, 2004)

i take it that all of your suggestions are books. do you guys know of any tapes??


----------



## fredtgreco (May 25, 2004)

*Westminster Short Catechism Project*

There is an excellent resource on the web that has commentaries on the Shorter Catechism. Check it out:

http://www.shortercatechism.com/


----------



## Preach (May 26, 2004)

Dr. John H. Gerstner (Dr. Sproul's theological mentor) has a short tape series (it is outstanding-classic Gerstner). I think it is about 45.00 dollars. You may purchase it from Ligonier ministries. Highly recommended.


----------



## crhoades (May 26, 2004)

[quote:05b9022bb8][i:05b9022bb8]Originally posted by johnny_redeemed[/i:05b9022bb8]
i take it that all of your suggestions are books. do you guys know of any tapes?? [/quote:05b9022bb8]

Greg Bahnsen has a 42 tape series on the WCF - only catch is that it is $200. Bahnsen - WCF - CMF

For a cheaper but still excellent route, check out Mt. Olive Tape Library. They rent tapes for $.25 each up to 30 at a time.  No, seriously! They have G.I. Williamson teaching through the confession (79 tapes) as well as John DeWitt (35 tapes). Both able teachers. You will recognize Williamson's name as the author of the commentary on the catechism.

Mt. Olive Tape Library Website

You can download their catalog in pdf file format. They have thousands of tapes! I usually order 30 at a time, listen to them during my commute, as I do dishes, etc. send them back and order another 30. They are now putting a ton of stuff on sermonaudio.com. Watch their for future postings.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 27, 2004)

there is a bunch of Mt Olive stuff available at Sermon Audio:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/source_series.asp?sourceid=mtolive


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 6, 2005)

G.I. Williamson
A.A. Hodge
Robert Shaw
John Gerstner

Of these four mentioned in previous posts, which would you most recommend and why? Are there any differences in content, or are the differences merely in writing style and other unimportant things?

I received a newsletter from Ligonier some months back that mentioned that Sproul is working on a commentary for the WCF.


----------



## Preach (Jun 6, 2005)

I have read Shaw, Hodge, and have listened to the 10 hours of Gerstner. The books of course go into more deatil. But Gerstner is Gerstner. He's simply the best (in my opinion). His tecahing style, enthusiasm, complete knowledge of the subject mattetr is classic. Plus, not only is he my primary theological mentor, but I personally love listening. This way you can catch the inflection and emphases of ceertain points. My two cents.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Bobby.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 7, 2005)

Pastor Bob Burridge, of the Genevan Institute for Reformed Studies, has some studies on the WCF:

Survey Studies In Reformed Theology


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2005)

In addition to the sources previously recommended, I would add David Dickson's _Truth's Victory Over Error_ (1684).


----------

